# Cruze LS with 4 speaker system



## Mattcruzen (Sep 5, 2016)

I recently bought my 2016 gen2 LS. I love the car and it's my first Cruze. But I see there are what looks like speaker grilles on the dash (assuming for the upgraded trim package) but would speakers be able to be installed on the ls? And if I can does anyone know the size and how to get the grilles off? I'm super scared to start prying on stuff on the dash lol. Car had 10 miles on it and bought it off the showroom floor. First time I've bought a new car that wasn't preowned lol


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Mattcruzen said:


> I recently bought my 2016 gen2 LS. I love the car and it's my first Cruze. But I see there are what looks like speaker grilles on the dash (assuming for the upgraded trim package) but would speakers be able to be installed on the ls? And if I can does anyone know the size and how to get the grilles off? I'm super scared to start prying on stuff on the dash lol. Car had 10 miles on it and bought it off the showroom floor. First time I've bought a new car that wasn't preowned lol


How many speakers do you have? Grills on the Dash, that might be the A/C? Many trims have 9 Speakers!


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Speakers can be installed, you may have to wire them up yourself if they didn't just leave the wires there and delete only the speakers. The whole dash may have to come out for those ones way up by the A pillars.


----------



## Mattcruzen (Sep 5, 2016)

Eddy Cruze said:


> How many speakers do you have? Grills on the Dash, that might be the A/C? Many trims have 9 Speakers!



well the dealer slip said 4 speaker system. So I know that there are the four in the doors. It's on top of the dash that I'm talking about not where the ac is. I know where the cold air comes from lol. It looks likes like speaker covers on the dash top by the pillars and one in the center.


----------



## Mattcruzen (Sep 5, 2016)

Merc6 said:


> Speakers can be installed, you may have to wire them up yourself if they didn't just leave the wires there and delete only the speakers. The whole dash may have to come out for those ones way up by the A pillars.


If the dash has to come out then the dash will not have speakers. But am I correct in thinking that those "grilles" on top of the dash are where speakers would go? Could I pull one up and see if wires are there? I just don't want to potentially wreck the dash for nothing.


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

There are no wires there. I pulled off the grills and the speaker opening is 2.5". I used my finger nail to catch and pull up the grill.


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

GMCwantsLS1 said:


> There are no wires there. I pulled off the grills and the speaker opening is 2.5". I used my finger nail to catch and pull up the grill.


And there you go, no dash removal needed to get those grilles off. GMPARTSDIRECT has a half ****ed list on 2nd gen parts so I can't point you in that direction for factory parts w/o the dealer parts guy and dealership overhead cost. If you go that route with parts guy, snag a premier vin to use to look up said speakers.


----------



## Mattcruzen (Sep 5, 2016)

GMCwantsLS1 said:


> There are no wires there. I pulled off the grills and the speaker opening is 2.5". I used my finger nail to catch and pull up the grill.


Thanks. It made me nervous to pry on the dash of the new car. At least I know now that it doesn't take much and I can probably run my own wire from either the door or the wires from the radio. Just need to find a good set of speakers. Thanks again for all the replies guys.


----------



## GMCwantsLS1 (Mar 19, 2016)

This is my first new car as well and I know what you mean by taking it apart. Most so my vehicles have been very old and crumble when you take them apart. At least with a new one the parts are not rotted and will come apart without breaking. Just use caution when disassembling anything. I want to install speakers in my dash as well. Let us know what you come up with.


----------



## Rudeboy13668 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bumping this up. What speakers did you get and did you wire it yourself? How easy was it to get wiring to it? Thanks.


----------

